# 2011 Diamondback Podium 6 - How good is it?



## srrice (Jan 5, 2008)

Ireceived a flyer from Performance on Friday that had a Diamondback Podium 6 bike listed for $1,799. 880gram carbon frame / Ultegra / FSA SLK / Shimano R530 wheels / internal cable routing. I could not beleive the set up at that price. The Performance site has it currently listed at $2,799 but the local shop confirmed over the phne $1,799 once in stock.

Can anyone confirm if this frame is sold under any other brand name? Grade of carbon fiber? Is this built in the factory where Fuji and other Performance brands are made?

Thanks.


----------



## srrice (Jan 5, 2008)

Site Link to DB Podium 6:

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1096042_-1_1580501_1580500_400315


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

DB Podiums have been received well. I mean when reality strikes, every frame is a frame, essentially differing in how they're hyped and promoted. I mean Ultegra + fancy carbon crank + BB30. Lots of nice things to read on paper and you really can't ask for more in general. Sounds like a helluva deal if it comes with a warranty.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Diamondback frames are probably made in one of the 6-7 manufacturing plants in Chiwan that does carbon frames. Same factories that make Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, etc.

Go ride one and see what you think for yourself.


----------



## chrisnva (Mar 19, 2010)

I am tempted on the Podium 6 and 5 which has the same frame and 105 components for $1299.00 my only problem is that they both have full size cranks on them and I was planning on getting a compact for this bike. It surprises me they went full size since most bike makers are going compact these days.


----------



## romski (Mar 9, 2011)

chrisnva said:


> I am tempted on the Podium 6 and 5 which has the same frame and 105 components for $1299.00 my only problem is that they both have full size cranks on them and I was planning on getting a compact for this bike. It surprises me they went full size since most bike makers are going compact these days.


It's definitely weird that they went with that configuration. I just picked up a Podium 6 and swapped the crankset for a compact.


----------



## Chastain (Mar 13, 2011)

I just picked up a Podium 6 as well. My local Performance Bike store honored a 10% on-line coupon and the bike had Shimano Ultegra pedals. Out the door cost was $1,700. 

It might be a little small for me (56cm) so if someone got a 58cm bike but prefers a the 56cm we might have a deal.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a great deal on a road bike. Best of all it comes with Performance's guarantee something you will not get by buying directly from China and building it up yourself. Just check out the the Chinese Carbon eBay thread. Join Performance Team and get another 10% in store credits.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Yea, i saw this bike last week and it is an eye catcher. The red/white color looks very sharp. I also couldnt believe the price. 

Didnt get a chance to ride it, not in the market for a new carbon bike. But she sure looked great. 

Bill


----------



## Lotusface (Mar 15, 2011)

*DB Podium 6 2011*

I happen to have gotten lucky as I was researching which full carbon bike I would buy, when I walked into the Oxnard Performance Bike the day before the DB Podium 6 went on sale, and was marveled by the value. Being that Performance is a huge retailer, I was leery, but I went to my local Performance bike and they had my size which I took for a spin and enjoyed, although my inexperience with carbon frames gave me limited ability to assess. I decided I would go for it and was fitted, and being helped to the register, when the MGR came up and said they could NOT sell the bike to me until the following day, even though it was 10 minutes from closing. Not being a monkey wrench lover, and with a philosophy of not working against the subtle signs life sends me, I left perturbed and was questioning my return at all.
I really wanted that bike though! So I decided to call all of the LBS's within 10 miles to see if they could match the value of the DB Podium 6, and they could not, not even close. So after stewing for a couple days, I went back to the WH PB and a different guy was there and he settled my indecision when he said satisfaction is guaranteed by Performance Bike, and I bought the bike.

I have 30 miles on it in two days of riding, and cannot find fault with this bike as of yet. I will update as the miles accumulate for a better picture of the Diamondback Podium 6.


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

Saw one on my local performance on monday. Really rediculous deal. Don't know how the shimano wheels stack up but everything else was quality. Full FSA carbon cockpit too, usually bikes 2k and under have a junky post, stem and bars.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

92gli said:


> Saw one on my local performance on monday. Really rediculous deal. Don't know how the shimano wheels stack up but everything else was quality. Full FSA carbon cockpit too, usually bikes 2k and under have a junky post, stem and bars.


Wheelset weight is pretty heavy at ~2000g according to Shimano, but everything everything else on the bike is well-spec'd.


----------



## dvdmynhnz (Jun 10, 2011)

*Diamondback Podium 6 deal of the century*

I picked mine (58cm) up at the PBS Stockton while on vacation during the last week in May. I've now got about 9 mountain hours in the saddle around the bay area & I'm impressed. The wheels are very stiff; heavy as hell, but stiff with a quiet freewheel. PBS had these bikes at $1800 as we all know, but then they had a 15% off all bikes during the Memorial Day Sale too. Add this to the Team discount and the bike worked out to $1377 (including the $30 team membership) + sales tax, delivered. I'm a Clydesdale & have never been good in the mountains, but this frame/component combination did an excellent job compared to my somewhat aging Cannondale 3.0 with a Weyless carbon fork & Shimano Ultegra 600 group (another excellent bike with a very stiff frame, but a 1" steer tube). The tapered steer-tube on the DB make a huge difference in my confidence during fast descents; it also seems to help transfer energy while standing during the climbs. The only negative thing I can say about the bike is the that the chain wheels have some seriously sharp edges on the inner side; great for shredding rags & fingers...the bike is predominantly white after all. I feel I need to add a plug for the PBS staff in Stockton & the minor bb service work performed by "Chris" at their Berkeley store; outstanding customer service! Thanks guys!:thumbsup:


----------

